# Wainwrights Dog Food Problem Or Not?



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

My friend changed her dog on to Wainwrights chicken and rice tinned food and we were thinking of doing the same with our dog but yesterday she phoned me to say she'd found something nasty in one of the tins and sent me the photos to have a look.
She's taken the tin back to the store so they can send it away to find out what it may be but I just wondered if any one else had found this in the Wainwrights food and know what it is or might be. 
She said it's quite tough and there was lots of it in the tin.
The shop assistant said it looks like mould. 
Any ideas?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I believe there was a manufacturing hitch with Wainwrights lately, which led to too much seaweed being added during production. I read about it here, let me just find it...



Lilylass said:


> I complained to PAH re the WW tins having black bits in (I'd binned it as I didn't want to feed it without knowing what it was) and it was apparently the manufacturing process gone a bit haywire & adding too much seaweed at one time


Maybe it's that??


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Yup .... That looks pretty much like our tins










Please do ask her to complain to PAH Cust Services as when I did, I was told no-one else had reported problems

Obviously the more people who complain, the more inclined they'll be to get it sorted!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks to you both, much appreciated....yeah she has taken the tin back and they said they will let her know what it is. 
Put me off a bit so I'll wait to see what it is before I buy any for our dog. 
Thanks x


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

This is the letter sent to my friend regarding the black stuff she found in Wainwrights dog food....


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Good to know you got the same explanation as me  - makes me feel more reassured!

I'm still getting the odd can with bits in BUT they were all bought the same day so I guess that's to be expected


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Might be an idea to just let them know anyway....it says that by hearing from customers they can continue to improve the service they offer. 
Give them a call or send an email...details below.

Cambriam Pet Foods Limited.
Tywi Valley Food Park
Station Road
Llangadog
Carmarthenshire
Wales
SA19 9LY

TEL: 01550 777262
FAX: 01550 777260

WEB: Gelert Country Choice - hypoallergenic dog food for working dogs and sporting dogs

EMAIL: [email protected]

 x


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

lisa0307 said:


> Might be an idea to just let them know anyway....it says that by hearing from customers they can continue to improve the service they offer.


Thanks - have reported it via PAH who said they passed it to the supplier & I got (nearly word for word) the same explanation

I would imagine they would pass the comments on as they had to refund me for the 'wonky' tins so it's in their interest to do so

I might drop Cambian an email direct though and ask if they can give a date that this was resolved as I don't want any more 'wonky' ones!


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Im finding black bits in the trays? has anyone else had this? i thought wainwrights was made by forthglade?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

The cans are made by Cambrian but the trays by Forthglade - or they were


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

The plot thickens
Perhaps Cambrian make the trays as well now

May be worth contacting Forthglade to find out


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> The cans are made by Cambrian but the trays by Forthglade - or they were


They still are - I asked FG last week.

After my experiences with ND, a few black bits wouldn't bother me.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

I think they maybe just seaweed :idea:


----------

